# HELP??? Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm getting this error message every time I try to enter certain web-sites (ie. Amazon, Ebay and a few others). Everything worked fine until a few months ago...All of the sudden my wireless got all wacked out, I called my local DSL provider and they couldn't figure it out so they just got my regular DSL to work. But then I discovered that Amazon and EBAY wouldn't load. They couldn't fix it 

I'm running Win XP and have run several scans (Eusing Registery scan, Spybot, Ad-Aware and I'm running AVG anti-virus).

When I ping ebay and amazon it gets a reply from me (127.0.0.1) not them??

Please help.
Natasha Bowers


----------



## dondari (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you try Delete Browsing History under Tools in IE? You can also try deleting all files under the 2 folders found under c:\documents and settings\<user>\local settings...
\Temp\*.*
\Temporary Internet Files\*.*
Note that you have to be an Administrator and be able to see system files. One particularly annoying file seems to be DNSERROR.


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

I deleted all of the temp file stuff and the file under Temp. Internet Files but it still won't load the pages. Any other suggestions??? 
Natasha


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, This sounds like a HOSTS file problem- let's try setting the HOSTS file back to the default:

Download HostsExpert: *http://www.majorgeeks.com/Hoster_d4626.html*

Choose one of the servers at Majorgeeks....save the file on your desktop...


Unzip HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

*Now, try those sites that were having the problem again....post back if they still do not work.


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I didn't notice that I had received a response. I'm still having the same problems  I did what you suggested and downloaded, unzipped hostsexpert but I got an (Error: cannot create file c:\windows\system 32\drivers\etc\hosts)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi akabowers

Could be you are using some program that protects the HOSTS file....SpyBot's TeaTimer and others can.
Should be able to tell if you do this:

go to  *Click here* to download HJTinstall.exe


Click the blue "Download the Hijackthis Installer" link 
Save HJTinstall.exe to your *desktop.** DO NOT just press run from the website*
Double click on the *HJTinstall.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
*don't forget this second part*

Please also do this:

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

Here it all is 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:30:33 PM, on 9/2/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxamsp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\CNFNOT32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-C8D9-34E8C3A73BC6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowsingTool - {D0661233-42D4-F7F1-80E1-8A9E0E99E71D} - C:\Program Files\BrowsingTool\BrowsingTool-1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxamsp32.exe] lxamsp32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.amazon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.ebay.com
O16 - DPF: {0854D220-A90A-466D-BC02-6683183802B7} (PrintPreview Class) - http://valleymls.fnismls.com/Paragon/Codebase/FNISPrintControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183791751890
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://akabowers.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD42/J...e5/&filename=jinstall-6u6-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4058/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/GeneralMills/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://onlinedesigner.hgtv.com/images/app/view22rte.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by102fd.bay102.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F7318650-51E1-4D39-A83E-DD5FE0295793}: NameServer = 12.6.42.1 12.6.42.2
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: HASP License Manager (hasplms) - Aladdin Knowledge Systems Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe

--
End of file - 8824 bytes

4D Embroidery 8.1
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.1.0
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG 7.5
BigFix
Bonjour
Browser Address Error Redirector
BrowsingTool
CCScore
Disc2Phone
Disney Pix 2.0
DVD Solution
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSSONIC
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
ExpectantSee Screen Saver
FBrowsingAdvisor
Gateway Game Console
Google Desktop
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
gtw_logo
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896256)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB906569)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB909095)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB910728)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB912024)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914906)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Intel Matrix Storage Manager
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software
InterActual Player
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 6
kgcbase
Kodak EasyShare software
mCore
mDriver
mDrWiFi
mHelp
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB930494)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Digital Image Starter Edition 2006
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft Picture It! 2000
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Works
mIWA
mLogView
mMHouse
Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem
mPfMgr
mPfWiz
mProSafe
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
mWlsSafe
mXML
mZConfig
Napster Burn Engine
netbrdg
Notepad Creator
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
PE-DESIGN Ver7 (Trial version)
PlayMP3z
Power2Go 4.0
PowerDVD
QuickTime
RealPlayer Basic
Roxio EasyWrite Reader
Savings Bond Wizard
SCRABBLE
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901190)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913433)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
SFR
SFR2
SHASTA
SigmaTel Audio
skin0001
SKINXSDK
Sonic Encoders
Sony Ericsson Device Data
Sony Ericsson Drivers
Sony Ericsson PC Suite
Sony Ericsson PC Suite
Sony Sound Forge 8.0d
Sony Sound Forge Audio Studio 8.0b
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5.2.20
staticcr
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515/xx12 drivers.
The Cleaner 5.1
tooltips
Tradewinds
Ulead Photo Express SE
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB912945)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
VPRINTOL
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
WIRELESS

Thank you SO much for helping!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, The use of Registry cleaner and Optimizing programs is strongly advised NOT to do!

They can remove needed items, even the pay-for versions do this, and we have tons of posts about this at TSGuy forums...leave them alone, for now, as there may be something you need back from the backups they make when you remove things....hopefully, nothing needed has been removed.

make sure your computer can "see" hidden files etc this way:



> Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to Start > Search>Files and Folders>> and under "More advanced search options".
> Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"
> 
> Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
> Click "Apply" then "OK"


Go to Control Panel>> add&remove programs and UNinstall the following:

BrowsingTool
FBrowsingAdvisor

Reboot afterwards.

After reboot, navigate to and delete the following files and folders if still present:

C:\Program Files\FBrowsingAdvisor <==folder
C:\Program Files\BrowsingTool <== folder

Send in a new Hijackthis log afterward, please.


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, here's what I've got 
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:16:41 AM, on 9/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxamsp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-C8D9-34E8C3A73BC6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxamsp32.exe] lxamsp32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.amazon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.ebay.com
O16 - DPF: {0854D220-A90A-466D-BC02-6683183802B7} (PrintPreview Class) - http://valleymls.fnismls.com/Paragon/Codebase/FNISPrintControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183791751890
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://akabowers.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD42/J...e5/&filename=jinstall-6u6-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4058/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/GeneralMills/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://onlinedesigner.hgtv.com/images/app/view22rte.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by102fd.bay102.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F7318650-51E1-4D39-A83E-DD5FE0295793}: NameServer = 12.6.42.1 12.6.42.2
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: HASP License Manager (hasplms) - Aladdin Knowledge Systems Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe

--
End of file - 8679 bytes

**Thank You**


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Now we need to use a more specialized malware scan tool called *ComboFix*

Please go to the following page and follow the directions (print them out if you wish) exactly, in regard to first turning off/or disabling security programs before running ComboFix.

Please visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's combofix
ComboFix 08-09-03.03 - Owner 2008-09-03 22:11:17.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.545 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9BSAPTAK\bin.clearspring.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9BSAPTAK\bin.clearspring.com\clearspring.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9BSAPTAK\interclick.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9BSAPTAK\interclick.com\ud.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bin.clearspring.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bin.clearspring.com\settings.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#interclick.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#interclick.com\settings.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Start Menu\Programs\PlayMP3z
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Start Menu\Programs\PlayMP3z\Run PlayMP3z.lnk
C:\Program Files\PlayMP3z
C:\Program Files\PlayMP3z\PlayMP3.exe
C:\Program Files\PlayMP3z\uninstall.exe
D:\Autorun.inf

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-08-04 to 2008-09-04 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2166-06-09 04:48 . 2166-06-09 04:48	3,120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\MF_C421.lfa
2166-06-09 04:48 . 2166-06-09 04:48	3,120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\MF_C420.lfa
2100-02-23 19:55 . 2001-05-17 17:06	1,096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\Lexmark_ICM.ini
2008-09-03 09:21 . 2008-09-03 09:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\LastGood.Tmp
2008-09-03 09:19 . 2008-09-03 09:19	7,680	--ahs----	C:\WINDOWS\Thumbs.db
2008-09-03 09:17 . 2008-09-03 09:17 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\scripting
2008-09-03 09:17 . 2008-09-03 09:17 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\en
2008-09-03 09:17 . 2008-09-03 09:17 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\bits
2008-09-03 09:17 . 2008-09-03 09:17 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\l2schemas
2008-09-03 09:14 . 2008-09-03 09:17 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
2008-09-02 09:27 . 2008-09-02 09:27	5,376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MS1000.sys
2008-09-02 09:26 . 2008-09-03 09:01 d--------	C:\Program Files\The Cleaner Free
2008-08-26 06:56 . 2008-04-13 16:12	712,704	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\windowscodecs.dll
2008-08-26 06:56 . 2008-04-13 16:12	346,112	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\windowscodecsext.dll
2008-08-26 06:56 . 2008-04-13 16:12	276,992	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmphoto.dll
2008-08-26 06:56 . 2008-04-13 16:12	69,120	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlanapi.dll
2008-08-26 06:54 . 2008-04-13 16:11	1,888,992	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	136,192	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\aaclient.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	4,255	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,967	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,775	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,711	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,647	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,615	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
2008-08-26 06:53 . 2008-04-13 16:11	3,135	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
2008-08-13 16:23 . 2008-05-01 06:33	331,776	-----c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msadce.dll
2008-08-13 16:17 . 2008-04-11 11:04	691,712	-----c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-09-03 16:59	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-09-03 02:29	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-08-29 22:13	17,154	----a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
2008-08-28 17:21	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\AVG7
2008-08-15 11:02	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2008-07-30 06:48	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\AdobeUM
2008-07-30 01:21	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Aladdin Shared
2008-07-19 06:35	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-07-04 08:24	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Sun
2008-07-04 08:23	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-13 15360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"lxamsp32.exe"="lxamsp32.exe" [2001-10-21 C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxamsp32.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe" [2008-01-30 219136]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"InstallVisualStyle"= C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles
"InstallTheme"= C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"msacm.clmp3enc"= C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\Power2Go\CLMP3Enc.ACM

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^BigFix.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\BigFix.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\BigFix.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Kodak EasyShare software.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Kodak EasyShare software.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Kodak EasyShare software.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Owner.Bowers^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\AcBtnMgr_X63.exe.lnkStartup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Owner.Bowers^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\ACMonitor_X63.exe.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\KernelFaultCheck]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k [X]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Power2GoExpress]
NA [X]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AVG7_CC]
--a------ 2008-04-17 09:51 579584 C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
--a------ 2008-04-13 16:12 15360 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ehTray]
--a------ 2005-08-05 19:56 64512 C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\EmbMachineComms.exe]
--a------ 2007-08-01 14:24 85504 C:\4DEmbroidery\EmbMachineComms.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Desktop Search]
--a------ 2007-08-22 21:03 1838592 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IAAnotif]
--a------ 2005-10-12 12:30 139264 C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\igfxhkcmd]
--a------ 2006-03-23 12:13 77824 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\igfxpers]
--a------ 2006-03-23 12:17 118784 C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\igfxtray]
--a------ 2006-03-23 12:17 94208 C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IntelWireless]
--a------ 2005-12-28 11:56 602182 C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\iFrmewrk.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IntelZeroConfig]
--a------ 2005-12-28 11:55 667718 C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZCfgSvc.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
--a------ 2008-02-19 14:10 267048 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSKDetectorExe]
--a------ 2005-08-12 16:16 1121792 C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
--------- 2008-04-13 16:12 1695232 C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PrinTray]
--a------ 2001-10-21 17:54 36864 C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\printray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
--a------ 2008-02-01 00:13 385024 C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
--a------ 2002-09-13 23:42 212992 C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Recguard.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Reminder]
--a------ 2005-02-25 18:24 966656 C:\WINDOWS\creator\Remind_XP.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SMSERIAL]
--a------ 2006-05-23 19:22 573440 C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sony Ericsson PC Suite]
-ra------ 2007-04-04 02:01 774144 C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SpybotSD TeaTimer]
-rahs---- 2008-01-28 11:43 2097488 C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
--a------ 2008-03-25 04:28 144784 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SynTPEnh]
--a------ 2004-11-05 07:47 688218 C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SynTPLpr]
--a------ 2004-11-05 07:47 98394 C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\updateMgr]
-ra------ 2006-03-30 16:45 313472 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\lxamsp32.exe]
--a------ 2001-10-21 20:12 45056 C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxamsp32.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SigmatelSysTrayApp]
--a------ 2005-12-27 10:20 413696 C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusDisableNotify"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avginet.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgamsvr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgcc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgemc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1947:TCP"= 1947:TCP:HASP SRM 
"1947:UDP"= 1947:UDP:HASP SRM

R0 MrFilter;EasyWrite Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MrFilter.sys [2003-03-26 12096]
R2 aksfridge;HASP Fridge;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aksfridge.sys [2008-03-18 350720]
R2 hasplms;HASP License Manager;C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe -run [ ]
R3 akshhl;Aladdin HASP HL Key;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\akshhl.sys [2007-09-11 46336]
S3 w300bus;Sony Ericsson W300 Driver driver (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w300bus.sys [2006-03-13 60800]
S3 w300mdfl;Sony Ericsson W300 USB WMC Modem Filter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w300mdfl.sys [2006-03-13 9264]
S3 w300mdm;Sony Ericsson W300 USB WMC Modem Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w300mdm.sys [2006-03-13 96352]
S3 w300mgmt;Sony Ericsson W300 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w300mgmt.sys [2006-03-13 87824]
S3 w300obex;Sony Ericsson W300 USB WMC OBEX Interface;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w300obex.sys [2006-03-13 85696]
S3 z520bus;Sony Ericsson 520 driver (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\z520bus.sys [2005-07-26 57648]
S3 z520mdfl;Sony Ericsson 520 USB WMC Modem Filter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\z520mdfl.sys [2005-07-26 8336]
S3 z520mdm;Sony Ericsson 520 USB WMC Modem Drivers;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\z520mdm.sys [2005-07-26 93488]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

BHO-{A057A204-BACC-4D26-C8D9-34E8C3A73BC6} - (no file)
HKCU-Run-Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009 - C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Windows Console - wkssvc.exe

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
FireFox -: Profile - C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Bowers\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5h2h3zke.default\
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-09-03 22:16:22
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LexBceS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Lexpps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-09-03 22:20:56 - machine was rebooted [Owner]
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-09-04 06:20:51

Pre-Run: 122,216,837,120 bytes free
Post-Run: 122,503,520,256 bytes free

244	--- E O F ---	2008-09-03 17:23:05


----------



## akabowers (Apr 17, 2008)

***and Hijack This***
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:28:02 PM, on 9/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxamsp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxamsp32.exe] lxamsp32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.amazon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.ebay.com
O16 - DPF: {0854D220-A90A-466D-BC02-6683183802B7} (PrintPreview Class) - http://valleymls.fnismls.com/Paragon/Codebase/FNISPrintControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183791751890
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://akabowers.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD42/J...e5/&filename=jinstall-6u6-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://onlinedesigner.hgtv.com/images/app/view22rte.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by102fd.bay102.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F7318650-51E1-4D39-A83E-DD5FE0295793}: NameServer = 12.6.42.1 12.6.42.2
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: HASP License Manager (hasplms) - Aladdin Knowledge Systems Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hasplms.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe

--
End of file - 7602 bytes


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Next I'd like you to get and run this program, it's a free trial version, I am not sure how long it works... of course, you can purchase it if you wish but that is not required.

How is the computer acting now, was there any change in reaching those websites??

@@@@@@Make sure you have turned off TeaTimer in Spybot Search and Destroy program>>> it can prevent the changes we need to make from ocurring @@@@

There is info about it here> *http://wiki.castlecops.com/Malware_Removal:_Temporarily_Disable_Real_Time_Monitoring_Programs*

@@@ If you do have TeaTimer enabled, do what it tells you at the link above to disable it....you can turn it back on later if you wish [email protected]@@

I'm not on my own computer at the moment, so I am *borrowing* this nice set of step by step directions which I found in a thread that* Cybertech* is helping in, thank you Cybertech!

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._

Post the log from that when you finish and I will check it!~ good work by the way!


----------

